# Colt Defender Problem



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I was shooting my buddy's Colt Defender this weekend. Very comfortable gun and nice for conceal carry. 

Problem is that out of the 7 rounds, at least 2 of the shells will hit you in the forehead upon ejection. It kinda hurts, but more annoying than anything. Makes you inaccurate because you concentrate more on anticipating and avoiding the shell, than on the target. 

He has stripped, cleaned, and oiled it countless times with no luck. What parts should he look at that would cause this? :smt102 

Thanks


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

The recoil spring.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

The extractor might need a adjustment also. Defenders do need recoil spring changed often Best to have a set for range (you can have a problem their) and a set for carry (can't afford trouble here) 
So have him or some when check extractor for proper fit Directions can be found on other 1911 boards and replace recoil springs between 500 and 1000 if factory springs.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any good gunsmith can fix that for you in a 1/2hr.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Why spend money on a gun smith for a simple job. He can do himself. I agree 1/2 hour job and how many months wait. How long of drive ? I have a shot gun in shop for a job I can't do. Been their since early Jan. Have no idea when I will get back. I do some small jobs on pistols for this shop and I still wait .


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advise. My buddy ended up taking it to Colt (15 mins from my house) and they took care of it free of charge.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I couldn't stand living 15 min from factory . I be arrested for stocking the factory I love my Colts.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

michael t said:


> I be arrested for stocking the factory I love my Colts.


:anim_lol:


----------

